# Connecter un iPod sur un autre ordinateur (PC)



## loustic100 (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous!

Ma carte mère m'a lachée et je ne peux donc plus aller sur ce pc (que je nomme 2).
J'ai un autre pc (que je nomme 1) sur lequel je peux brancher mon ipod nano. Je me demandais si en le branchant dessus et en voulant synchroniser, toutes les données serait perdues ? Je pense que oui.
si la réponse est oui, est-ce que je peux transmettre mes listes de lecture a partir du DD du pc 2 sur l'itunes du pc 1 ?

J'espere que je suis compréhensible sinon dites le moi :d

Merci pour les reponses.

A+


----------



## loustic100 (13 Août 2008)

Je viens de voir copytrans. Est-ce la solution a mon probleme ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Août 2008)

Bah, à ce moment là, c'est au niveau hadware, où il va falloir déplacer le disque dur... Je pense que tu cherches justement à éviter cela.

Tu pourrais éventuellement tenter avec un logiciel du genre Winamp (si tu es sous Windows, car au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué tu ne nous a pas plus donné de détails)

EDIT: copyTrans pourrait éventuellement être une solution, si tu es prêt à sortir un peu de ton porte-monnaie bien sur...


----------



## loustic100 (13 Août 2008)

excuse moi :s

oui je suis sous windows et ou j'essaie d'eviter ca

mais je ne vois pas comment faire avec winamp ???


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Août 2008)

Il existe un plugin pour transférer de la musique avec Winamp. c'est ça que tu veux faire..nan?


----------



## loustic100 (13 Août 2008)

hummm non pas exactement
j'ai peur que si je branche mon ipod sur un autre pc ou il y a itunes mais sans mes listes de lecture je perde toutes les données qui sont sur mon ipod.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Août 2008)

Dans ce cas-là,  copytrans me semble une assez bonne alternative.

Mais de toute façon, si la synchronisation automatique n'a pas été activée sur le PC sur lequel tu veux brancher ton iPod, tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de problèmes, vu que c'est toi qui décides si tu veux synchroniser ou pas....


----------

